# Day 2 of vaping - already considering upgrade



## Wesley

Hello Forum,

So I've been vaping for 2 days, started with an Eleaf Ikit non-VV and it has been awesome (not touched a stinky since).

However I've been lurking around the forum here and realising there is better out there, so am already considering upgrading and would like your advice.

I've seen many good things on here about a Kangertech Mini Protank 3 and Vision Spinner 2 combination, is this good for a newbie?

I don't want to get into the whole rebuilding and making coils thing, I just want to vape, so want something that vapes well and is relatively simple to use.

If I buy those two pieces, would I need to buy anything else to start vaping? Or do I just connect those two pieces, add juice, and vape away? And can I use the Eleaf battery on the Protank?

Really looking forward to responses before I click 'buy'...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Wesley said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> So I've been vaping for 2 days, started with an Eleaf Ikit non-VV and it has been awesome (not touched a stinky since).
> 
> However I've been lurking around the forum here and realising there is better out there, so am already considering upgrading and would like your advice.
> 
> I've seen many good things on here about a Kangertech Mini Protank 3 and Vision Spinner 2 combination, is this good for a newbie?
> 
> I don't want to get into the whole rebuilding and making coils thing, I just want to vape, so want something that vapes well and is relatively simple to use.
> 
> If I buy those two pieces, would I need to buy anything else to start vaping? Or do I just connect those two pieces, add juice, and vape away? And can I use the Eleaf battery on the Protank?
> 
> Really looking forward to responses before I click 'buy'...


I started with a evod kit.
Then upgraded to a mvp2 with iclear xi. Very good device, can set volts from 3.3-5
Watts from 6-11
Shows battery life
Shows puffs
Can read ohms when u get into rebuilding later on (which u definitely will) and can even charge ur phone
Has a huge 2600mah battery, more than double ur current battery size
Mini pro tank 3 will work nicely on there
Can't ever go wrong with a mvp2. Still use mine a lot even after buying a reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I use a Spinner 2 and MPT3 as well as the Nautilus Mini. The Nautilus is better though. It's just a better designed product. And it has airflow control, which together with the spinner's power control, you really get to taste the juice nicely.

I love both. I want more, but I don't actually need more. It's just that silly upgrade bug that won't leave 

But I would leave the Mini Protank and look at the new KangerTech GeniTank, which now has airflow control.
Vapeking.co.za just got stock - R250.

With that said, the Nautilus BVC coil is probably still better than the coils in the Kanger. But the Nautilus is R400.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

i started out with a vv spinner and protank 3 and unitank. awesome combo. i would now however skip the kangertech and go straight to the nautilis or aerotank option.
the forum bug has bitten. before you know it you will have more gear than there are days in the week to vape with

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

Thanks for all the prompt responses!

I will also look at the Genitank and the Nautilus - can I just connect these to the battery and start vaping? No need to mess around or add anything to the coils or anything like that?


----------



## Riaz

Wesley said:


> Thanks for all the prompt responses!
> 
> I will also look at the Genitank and the Nautilus - can I just connect these to the battery and start vaping? No need to mess around or add anything to the coils or anything like that?


hi @Wesley 

yip thats pretty much it with the commercial tanks- fill em up and vape on

there are many on this forum that can testify to the nautilus, so that would be a good way to go.

as for the battery, you have many options.

what your budget?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

Wesley said:


> Thanks for all the prompt responses!
> 
> I will also look at the Genitank and the Nautilus - can I just connect these to the battery and start vaping? No need to mess around or add anything to the coils or anything like that?


jst drip 2 or 3 drops of joose straight into the coil so u dont get a dry hit your first vape. but its pretty much plug n play

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Wesley said:


> ...I've seen many good things on here about a Kangertech Mini Protank 3 and Vision Spinner 2 combination, is this good for a newbie?
> 
> I don't want to get into the whole rebuilding and making coils thing, I just want to vape, so want something that vapes well and is relatively simple to use.
> 
> If I buy those two pieces, would I need to buy anything else to start vaping? Or do I just connect those two pieces, add juice, and vape away? And can I use the Eleaf battery on the Protank?
> 
> Really looking forward to responses before I click 'buy'...


 
Hi @Wesley,

Welcome to the forum & great move on taking up vaping.

In a nutshell, the Vision Spinner 2 and Mini Protank 3 is a great combo for many new and 'pro' vapers, which is why you will see it mentioned frequently. Most people are quite content & happy with that combo as it's small and portable. You can start vaping with that straight away, assuming you also get some quality juice, and the battery is charged.
The only drawback that some of the Vision Spinner II users experience, is that with a normal charger a few users get issues where the battery does not fully charge in one cycle. If disconnected from the charger & reconnected again, the charge cycle usually continues.
If you do go for the Vision Spinner, make sure you get the specific Vision Spinner charger with the unit, not a generic one.

Another 'similar' device to consider is the Itaste CLK1280, which is also a variable voltage battery, but slightly less oomph than the Spinner at 1280 mah vs the 1650 mah of the Spinner II v2. The upside is that the CLK supports passthrough, which means you can vape whilst charging it.

The CLK comes with a micro USB charger cable, so any USB port / mains adapter you already have can be used. That would usually make up for the extra R100 or so that you'd pay for the Spinner specific charger.

I hope this helps somewhat on pulling the trigger or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

Thanks @Riaz 

Well I just spent R1300 on the Eleafs (got one for my lady as well) and flavours, so looking at purchasing new pieces one by one over the next two months or so - let's say budget of under R1000?


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Wesley said:


> Thanks @Riaz
> 
> Well I just spent R1300 on the Eleafs (got one for my lady as well) and flavours, so looking at purchasing new pieces one by one over the next two months or so - let's say budget of under R1000?


If u dont mind something bigger than the pen style
Look at This http://vapeking.co.za/mods/innokin-itaste-mvp-2.0.html

Full kit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> So I've been vaping for 2 days, started with an Eleaf Ikit non-VV and it has been awesome (not touched a stinky since).
> 
> However I've been lurking around the forum here and realising there is better out there, so am already considering upgrading and would like your advice.
> 
> I've seen many good things on here about a Kangertech Mini Protank 3 and Vision Spinner 2 combination, is this good for a newbie?
> 
> I don't want to get into the whole rebuilding and making coils thing, I just want to vape, so want something that vapes well and is relatively simple to use.
> 
> If I buy those two pieces, would I need to buy anything else to start vaping? Or do I just connect those two pieces, add juice, and vape away? And can I use the Eleaf battery on the Protank?
> 
> Really looking forward to responses before I click 'buy'...



Hi @Wesley , the mpt3 and Spinner 2 should work well.
I would suggest getting that dedicated spinner 2 charger given what some folk say about charging it with other chargers
Yes, the mpt3 should work on the eleaf battery but the VV aspect of the Spinner 2 will allow you to vary the voltage to get a better more powerful and customised vape depending on what juice you are using.

If you like box mods and are not into rebuildable coils, the MVP 2 is hard to beat in my view.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wesley

That looks pretty cool @bjorncoetsee, but for now I'm into the pen style - I'm still getting over the cravings for stinkies and holding my PV like a stinky helps! I've realised getting over them is almost entirely a psychological thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Wesley said:


> That looks pretty cool @bjorncoetsee, but for now I'm into the pen style - I'm still getting over the cravings for stinkies and holding my PV like a stinky helps! I've realised getting over them is almost entirely a psychological thing.


True that it is psychological. Wonder what a blind person experience when switching from cigarettes to vaping, as it has a lot to do with seeing the smoke for us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

Indeed @bjorncoetsee

As disgusting as it is I sometimes actually miss the smell of smoke on my fingers. I find that doing everything I did when smoking stinkies helps a lot, like going outside to vape, having an ashtray nearby (this one confuses my stinky colleagues) etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Don't feel shy about upgrading so soon. I went straight from GreenSmoke cig-a-likes to full mech and dripper in less than a month. Took me a few hours on youtube to learn about coil building, ohms law and battery safety.
It's really fun once you get into it and the vape meetings are just great.
Welcome and enjoy your new home

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

Thanks @zadiac 

I'm not sure about getting into building coils, I'm useless with my fingers and small items so will probably burn / electrocute / embarrass myself!

Besides, I started playing golf recently which has already grown into an obsession, if I develop another obsession I won't have any time for my girlfriend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wesley said:


> Thanks @zadiacI'm not sure about getting into building coils, I'm useless with my fingers and small items so will probably burn / electrocute / embarrass myself!


 
That's exactly what I said a few months ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wesley

@Rob Fisher, perhaps I should get out of the forum before it's too late!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Thanks @zadiac
> 
> I'm not sure about getting into building coils, I'm useless with my fingers and small items so will probably burn / electrocute / embarrass myself!
> 
> Besides, I started playing golf recently which has already grown into an obsession, if I develop another obsession I won't have any time for my girlfriend!



@Wesley, its really not that bad at all, quite simple actually
Way, way easier than that bunker shot 

But many are more than happy to stay on commercial tanks and coils

Jusy do me a favour and come to the next JHB vape meet and take a toot or two on some higher powered gear. Then you can decide for yourself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wesley

@Silver, I'd rather land in a bunker than burn my fingers

But definitely interested in one of these vape meets, how do we get notified?


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> @Silver, I'd rather land in a bunker than burn my fingers
> 
> But definitely interested in one of these vape meets, how do we get notified?



Lol, you will only burn your fingers if you press the fire button for a few seconds while gripping the coil
Never hapened to me yet and I have built many coils
Id rather build a coil quietly in the evening than land in a deep bunker with everyone watching.....

As for the vape meets, keep your eye on this forum
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vape-meets-and-events/

The next JHB vape meet will be vape meet #6. When it starts to get organised you will see a new thread appear

You can check out what happened at vape meet #5 by clicking on the vape meet #5 thread which is a sticky thread at the top

The next vape meet should be in about a month or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wesley said:


> @Rob Fisher, perhaps I should get out of the forum before it's too late!


 
It's too late already @Wesley! You will find we are as passionate about our vaping as some people are about their soccer teams!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## raymond

Okay, so let's say I get the Spinner v2 and the MPT3... What more do I need the complete the set? I like BIG CLOUDS of vape! Is this the way to go? Please excuse the stupid questions!


----------



## Andre

raymond said:


> Okay, so let's say I get the Spinner v2 and the MPT3... What more do I need the complete the set? I like BIG CLOUDS of vape! Is this the way to go? Please excuse the stupid questions!


The only stupid questions are the ones not asked.
For really BIG CLOUDS you need to go the rebuildable route. And you will probably go there eventually.
In the mean time, for me the best clouds with a commercial tank is the mAN (mini Aspire Nautilus). Also great flavour. Any VV battery (like the Vision Spinner 2) will serve. For longer battery life look at the MVP.
EDIT: What more you ask: Nothing really other than spare coils for your chosen clearomizer. And remember, whilst your Spinner is charging (which takes a few hours) you need a spare battery. And do get the real Spinner charger.


----------



## raymond

Andre said:


> The only stupid questions are the ones not asked.
> For really BIG CLOUDS you need to go the rebuildable route. And you will probably go there eventually.
> In the mean time, for me the best clouds with a commercial tank is the mAN (mini Aspire Nautilus). Also great flavour. Any VV battery (like the Vision Spinner 2) will serve. For longer battery life look at the MVP.
> EDIT: What more you ask: Nothing really other than spare coils for your chosen clearomizer. And remember, whilst your Spinner is charging (which takes a few hours) you need a spare battery. And do get the real Spinner charger.


Thanks Andre, I've started with the Twisp and found it to be a bit "sluggish." Is it possible to use the battery of the twisp, or rather the Spinner?


----------



## rogue zombie

raymond said:


> Thanks Andre, I've started with the Twisp and found it to be a bit "sluggish." Is it possible to use the battery of the twisp, or rather the Spinner?



If you buy the MPT3, you can use the Twisp battery. But it will barely run the mAN if at all. The mAN needs proper power.

But I would say get the Spinner if you are serious about vaping.

I use a Spinner at home with my mAN and EVOD (similar to Twisp) batteries with the MPT3 at work. And let me tell you, the difference is huge. I save all my "better" juices for the Spinner.

The MPT3 also works better with the Spinner. The changeable volts and more power means much better vape. More taste, more vapour... Everything is just better.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just a point on the mini aspire nautilus
Not sure of the power output of the spinner 2 but I found it worked much better on my SVD at around 11 to 13 watts than on my Spinner 1.


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Just a point on the mini aspire nautilus
> Not sure of the power output of the spinner 2 but I found it worked much better on my SVD at around 11 to 13 watts than on my Spinner 1.



I think the Spinner 2 runs max 8 watts.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Kuhlkatz

The Spinner II is adjustable from 3.3v to 4.8v. The 2 original mAN coils come in at around 1.9 ohms, which at 4.8 volts is around 12.1 watts.
Replacement coils I got recently seem to be 1.5 ohm, which should be about 15.3 watts at 4.8 volts.

The fact that you can tweak the voltage to your liking is already a very cost-effective upgrade from any fixed-voltage starter system, especially if you are going to try various juices.

I still frequently use my Twisp battery with the mPT3 or an EVOD while sitting in traffic, even with all the other devices within my reach.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Just a point on the mini aspire nautilus
> Not sure of the power output of the spinner 2 but I found it worked much better on my SVD at around 11 to 13 watts than on my Spinner 1.


The Spinner 2 is graded to 4.8V, which is around 14W on the 1.6 ohm coil (I think) of the mAN. That is more than enough power. HRH runs her mAN on the IPV at 7W all the time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp

From what i can remember, most ego style batteries have a 2.5 amp limit. If it goes over the 2.5 amp limit, it will drop the voltage.

A friend asked me recently why there was not much difference between in the power on different settings with the batteries with the new low resistance dual coils. Someone with an inline volt meter should be able to test this.


----------



## rogue zombie

Well I don't really understand all this 

What I can say is, I run the mAN with 1,6 ohm coils on the Spinner (which I thought runs at 8 watts)... And I only ever adjust the Spinner from 3.8 to 4.3v.

And that little set up, I can tell you, is a little slice of heaven!

*i can actually hear the heavy mod and REO users laughing at me.*

But honestly, it's awesome.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well I don't really understand all this
> 
> What I can say is, I run the mAN with 1,6 ohm coils on the Spinner (which I thought runs at 8 watts)... And I only ever adjust the Spinner from 3.8 to 4.3v.
> 
> And that little set up, I can tell you, is a little slice of heaven!
> 
> *i can actually hear the heavy mod and REO users laughing at me.*
> 
> But honestly, it's awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


This Reo user is not laughing at you - am just as confused. But your practical experience with that combo gives me peace of mind that @raymond should be fine with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

yuganp said:


> From what i can remember, most ego style batteries have a 2.5 amp limit. If it goes over the 2.5 amp limit, it will drop the voltage.
> 
> A friend asked me recently why there was not much difference between in the power on different settings with the batteries with the new low resistance dual coils. Someone with an inline volt meter should be able to test this.


 
Thanks @yuganp

I think you are right. I recall a 2.5 amp limit being mentioned on these devices - but I also recall confusion on ECF regarding this. Some said 2 amps, some said 2.5 and some said 3 amps. The specs on these things seldom give the amp limit. I don't know why they don't give the amp limit. 

At a maximum of 2.5 amps and a stock mAN coil of 1.8 ohms, the max power you can get is P=I*I*R = 11 Watts.
So that should be fine.

Maybe my Spinner 1 only had 2 amps which would then only generate a max of 7.2 Watts on that coil - maybe that's why I felt in practice it was better on the SVD which could push out more power.


----------



## Wesley

Hello again guys,

So I bit the bullet and went out to Vape King this weekend to buy the Vision Spinner 2 and Kangerteck Genitank...

All I can say is - WOW!

The difference in throat hit and flavour compared to the Eleaf is amazing. With this I definitely will not go back to the stinkies!

I also bought some of Vape King's watermelon flavour, it is absolutely delicious and I just want to vape on it all day, non-stop.

Question!

The Genitank comes with dual coils in the box, but is it possible to still use single coils with this tank?


----------



## Andre

Awesome, way to go. The Genitank is a Kangertech product and their coils are quite interchangeable, so a single coil might fit, but am not sure. Give it a try.


----------



## Riddle

Wesley said:


> Hello again guys,
> 
> So I bit the bullet and went out to Vape King this weekend to buy the Vision Spinner 2 and Kangerteck Genitank...
> 
> All I can say is - WOW!
> 
> The difference in throat hit and flavour compared to the Eleaf is amazing. With this I definitely will not go back to the stinkies!
> 
> I also bought some of Vape King's watermelon flavour, it is absolutely delicious and I just want to vape on it all day, non-stop.
> 
> Question!
> 
> The Genitank comes with dual coils in the box, but is it possible to still use single coils with this tank?


 
If one uses single coils in the tank the liquid will just leak out. If you compare the two coils next to each other the single coil is smaller than the dual coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

Thanks @Riddle ,

The reason I ask is that I want to be able to replace the wick with cotton like I did with my Eleaf coils, but with the dual coil I can't see the wick and have no clue how to take the thing apart properly without breaking it.


----------



## Riddle

I haven't tried it with the upgraded dual coil yet but the old dual coils I opened and re wicked already.


----------



## Wesley

@Riddle 

Where do I learn how to do this with the dual coils, are there videos somewhere I can have a look at?


----------



## Marzuq

youtube bro.
rip trippers usually has a vid for verything


----------



## Wesley

Great, thanks for the help guys, will try and find vids later - I should be working now.


----------



## Andre

Here is a vid, but not for the upgraded coils. Could not find anything on the latter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Wesley said:


> @Riddle
> 
> Where do I learn how to do this with the dual coils, are there videos somewhere I can have a look at?


 
Have a look on Google and YouTube. .. I have never searched for doing the upgraded 1. Only did the older 1 with the wicks sticking out


----------



## Wesley

Hi Guys,

So I'm looking at getting replacement dual coils for the Genitank and Vape King has 3 types of dual coils at different ohms:

0.8 ohm
1.5 ohm
1.8 ohm

I don't really know how all this works yet so I hope someone could explain to me how the different ohm levels affect the vape? Which should I be getting? I'm using a Vision Spinner 2.


----------



## Andre

Wesley said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I'm looking at getting replacement dual coils for the Genitank and Vape King has 3 types of dual coils at different ohms:
> 
> 0.8 ohm
> 1.5 ohm
> 1.8 ohm
> 
> I don't really know how all this works yet so I hope someone could explain to me how the different ohm levels affect the vape? Which should I be getting? I'm using a Vision Spinner 2.


Methinks the lower the resistance the more power you can access from your Spinner. Do not know how they vary the resistances - by using thicker/thinner wire or by making less/more wraps. Probably best to go for the middle one as you could then get the best of both worlds.


----------



## BumbleBee

Wesley said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I'm looking at getting replacement dual coils for the Genitank and Vape King has 3 types of dual coils at different ohms:
> 
> 0.8 ohm
> 1.5 ohm
> 1.8 ohm
> 
> I don't really know how all this works yet so I hope someone could explain to me how the different ohm levels affect the vape? Which should I be getting? I'm using a Vision Spinner 2.


Basically the lower you go down the ohm range the more effective it gets at vaporizing the liquid, you'll get a fuller, warmer vape the lower you go but at the cost of vaping time off the battery so you'll need to charge more often. I suggest starting at the top and work your way down. I'm assuming that you're using 1.8 ohm already, so go for the 1.5. There should also be a 1.2 ohm, perhaps they just don't have stock.


----------



## BumbleBee

I can't find the specs right now but make sure that the vision spinner 2 will fire a 0.8 (sub ohm) coil, most batteries are limited so as not to pull more current than the internal cell can handle.


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> I can't find the specs right now but make sure that the vision spinner 2 will fire a 0.8 (sub ohm) coil, most batteries are limited so as not to pull more current than the internal cell can handle.


 
i had my kayfun on a vision spinner running at 0.7ohms. actually worked ok but nothing close to a mech mod. but still worked

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Wesley 

Even though a lower ohm coil may fire on a regulated battery (like a Spinner) it doesnt mean you are getting the power you may think. 

Not sure about the Spinner 2 but I suspect it may have a 2.5 amp current limit. In that case, going down to 0.8 ohms either wont fire or if it does, you are not getting the power you may think. 

I would say try the 1.8 and the 1.5 and see the difference. I doubt the 0.8 will help much on the Spinner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

